
Why Is Google Blocking This Ad-Blocker on Chrome? - deep_attention
https://consumerist.com/2017/01/18/why-is-google-blocking-this-ad-blocker-on-chrome/
======
nailer
> The issue may be that it works a little differently than your standard ad-
> blocker does: instead of just blocking the advertisements and trackers from
> rendering on any site you view, it also virtually “clicks” on them — all of
> them.

Oh, so it's click fraud. Yaay. I think as tech people we're so obsessed by our
ability to do things we don't consider whether we should.

~~~
majewsky
The choice of method is very deliberate on the side of the developer [1]. It's
not like they didn't consider whether they should, it's just that you don't
agree with their reasoning.

[1] Quoting from the article:

> [The developer] said that AdNauseam is “definitely an activist tool” that
> intentionally and deliberately is “trying to show that this hostile
> disrespect for online privacy would be met with hostility on the part of the
> users.”

~~~
nailer
Tracking isn't "hostility and disrespect": it's remembering people to show
them a thing they liked before. There are many easy ways for web users not to
be remembered.

~~~
AstralStorm
Please mention some of them.

I get Google bubbled all the time and receive either targeted ads or nag
screens from Google itself. I would love to be able to use Gmail without such
issues.

Additionally many sites fail to work properly unless certain tracking
JavaScript is enabled.

~~~
nailer
Sure.

1\. Start an incognito window.

2\. Tell Google you prefer untargeted ads.

Re: 2, Google also has a cool search engine you can use to learn about things
like how to stop ads from remembering you.

------
crispweed
Interesting comment here (in one of the reviews for this addon for firefox):
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/adnauseam/rev...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/adnauseam/reviews/763934/)

 _If you have a YouTube channel (s) and your logged in to that channel it will
get your channel suspended for Violation of TOU #4 Section H_

Google really doesn't like this one..

------
antihero
Because it fundamentally breaks their advertising model?

------
gaunwise
Google simply does not want any competition on the ad market.

